# Cancun MTB group growing



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi guys, just to let you know that our Jungle bike group has been growing a lot, so if you want to ride here when your on vacations around just contact us, we have good places to rent a good mountine bike, like treks, cannondales, or giants.

our link is: www.mtbcancun.com

regards
Al


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

nice, Ill have to contact you whenever I go to cancún.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Cool. Do you have pics of trails down there?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

you can find all the graphic stuff in here... http://flickr.com/photos/cleto/collections/72157600010823142/

Al


----------



## Alpinevelo (Jan 13, 2005)

alcarve said:


> Hi guys, just to let you know that our Jungle bike group has been growing a lot, so if you want to ride here when your on vacations around just contact us, we have good places to rent a good mountine bike, like treks, cannondales, or giants.
> 
> our link is: www.mtbcancun.com
> 
> ...


Que de pelos... I haven't been there for over 15 years, and cannot even imagine MTBing in Da Cun... Where do you guys go, are there any rolling hills, what's the scoop???
Back when I lived there some guys used to road ride along the coast, but it was kinda dangerous because of having so many drunks all over, so MTB sounds like a good solution. My wife and I have been thinking about visiting some time soon, since we met there. I used to work at the clubs and she was a Gringuita visiting you know the drill, and now I live in Arizona. :thumbsup:

Good luck!!!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

well we may not have mountains or hills, but we have an enormous jungle, heat, humidity, beash sand, to compense the normal hills, some of us call it "cicloselvatismo"..jejejeje, but Iwe have some guys that used to ride in chiluca, with good groups, some of them are even spinning teachers, and they love our routes..., so we musn't be so bad in here... take an eye on the pics so you can see it by yourself http://flickr.com/photos/cleto/collections/72157600010823142/


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

So what kind of tyres do you run usually? I imagine riding in the sand must be a pain on the wrong ones..


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

well I'm using the specialized "enduros" 26X2.4 and they are working great, riding on the beach sand is our compensation to the hills we don't have in here... and you have a lot over there, so the at the end is a lot of exercise jejejeje


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So what kind of tyres do you run usually? I imagine riding in the sand must be a pain on the wrong ones..


The Rampage floats well... but not as much in the sand...

The Roll-X does fine too, but needs more meat and less knobs.










The key is to keep momentum, do not make sharp turns and stay out of the brakes.

Alcarve! Good for you and your buddies, bro! :thumbsup:

I was also another "cicloselvatista" as I was born and raised in Veracruz.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*sand pics*

well here are some pics we took sometime at the beach....


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*cicloselvatista*

cool! then you know in what we are on..., well we're not always riding on the beach or in the sand, we have lots and lots of jungle, some really easy and some very difficult and technical trails in the middle of it, a lot of very narrow trails, with lots of rocks, some times, with a lot of plants with huge thorns, with 90% humidity, sun, heat... we have another kind of obstacles that make our trails fun, including sand or beach


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*jungle pics*

here are some pics of our happy trails in the jungle


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> cool! then you know in what we are on..., well we're not always riding on the beach or in the sand, we have lots and lots of jungle, some really easy and some very difficult and technical trails in the middle of it, a lot of very narrow trails, with lots of rocks, some times, with a lot of plants with huge thorns, with 90% humidity, sun, heat... we have another kind of obstacles that make our trails fun, including sand or beach


Yeah, same in Veracruz!!

Besides, these guys just are used to ride up and then go down... We have not huge hills or mountains... But that means you have to pedal ALL of the time!

It's a pretty different kind of riding. Maybe for someone more into FR and DH would find them boring, but for "old dogs" like me, it's very nice kind of riding.

I hit home by Semana Zangana (while you guys were in Spring Break, lucky bastids!) and did a short 16km ride... Man, I was exhausted by the end of it! It was a long time since I have pedaled that much and the heat and humidity were killing me. My legs were about to give up much sooner than my lungs.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Muy interesante!!! espero visitarlos pronto por alla!!! yo soy de Monterrey, aca esta bien, pero tambien hace calor, que me dicen de siian Kaan, y kalajmul?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*Sian Kaan*

Marco, Sian Kaan esta padrisimo, desgraciadamente le quitaron al camino que va de Tulum a Punta Allen lo rustico y ahora los automoviles van tendidos y ya es bastante peligroso, aqui te dejo el link con las fotos del lugar: http://flickr.com/photos/cleto/sets/72157600044823070/ la verdad es que hace unas semanas me meti a Sian Kaan por la entrada que esta en el Camino a Felipe Carrillo Puerto, son unas rectas larguisimas, pero la belleza natural increible, te dejo unas fotos de esas areas: http://flickr.com/photos/cleto/sets/72157600279145083/ Apenas estamos organizandonos, llevamos menos de 6 meses pero ahi la llevamos, esperamos estar mucho mejor organizados con forme pasa el tiempo, pero la verdad todo viento en popa, aunque ya tuvimos nuestra primer fracturada de tobillo el fin de semana pasado...

Kalajmul no tengo el gusto aun, tiene rutas por ahi para buscarlas?

Invitados cuando quiertan rodar con nosotros
Alberto


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola Alberto:
Osea que ya no se puede de tulum a siaan kaan!! Mala onda, mira tengo mucho interes en ir en noviembre con unos bikers de aca de monterrey a recorrer la riviera, la verdad nos encantaria, tu sabes todo lo exotico de la naturaleza por alla, aparte tulum es bellisimo, y toda toda la zona, que nos sugieres? Saludos 
Marco


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

hay kms y kms de caminos blancos, asiq ue por espacios por deonde rodar no te preocupes, todos con sus caracterizticas y tecnica muy diferente, los hay desde te sascab blanco muy planos, hasta caminos sumamente tecnicos con muchas piedras, algunos caminos ya los tengo identificados, de hecho un buen amigo es el dueño del Bike shop en tulum, lo podria poner en contacto contigo, para el punte de noviembre en el grupo tenemos planeada una rodada de dos dias por Siaan Kaan, entrando por el lado de la carretera a Carrillo Puerto, recorriendo 45 km, cruzando en lancha a (10 minutos de trayecto) a Punta Allen, pasar la noche acampando en punta Allen, y al dia siguiente salir de Punta Allen a Tulum, estara muy bueno, nos ponemos en contacto

Alberto


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Oorale!!
se ve excelente!! vi que hacen recorridos de noche tambien, la verdad me quisisera agarrar una semanita pedaleando por allá! podemos pedalear de noche tambien? vi algunas fotos, estan súper! ten por seguro que te estaré contactando antes de ir, pues el plan es ir avanzando y llegar a un lugar cada día, alomejor agarrarlo tranquilo, 60-70kms día, en noviembre que ya bajó bastante el calor (eso mata) yo tengo rutas buenas aca en el norte, ya sabes!! cuando quieras venir a rodar por acá, te llevamos, muchas subidas y bajadas, es increíble, me siento de 13 años arriba de la bici!!!

saludos!!!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

la nocturna se hace con luna llena de tulum a bocapila y de regreso (como 30km) lo padre de esa es que la luna llena al ser camino blanco ilumina increible el camino, pero esa se hace solo una vez al mes en luna llena!

sales ya stas, graciuas por la invitacion, ahorita un grupo de aqui de cancun se esta preparando para irse en un mes y medio a rodar a el nevado de toluca... a ver que tal les va, otros por chamba nos es complicado ir, pero te aseguro cuando vayamos al norte nos ponemos en contacto gracias

un saludo desde Cancun
Alberto


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola, yo esto en Toluca si les puedo ayudar en algo no dejen de contactarme!

El Rivas


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

gracias, quien quiera venir a rodar aca a Cancun y la Riviera Maya, es bienvenido siempre

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

alcarve said:


> gracias, quien quiera venir a rodar aca a Cancun y la Riviera Maya, es bienvenido siempre
> 
> Saludos


Aunque sea de spring break?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> gracias, quien quiera venir a rodar aca a Cancun y la Riviera Maya, es bienvenido siempre
> 
> Saludos


Igual aca... podemos mostrarles algun bosquecillo o montañilla por aca... No dejes de avisar cuando vengas por aca. :thumbsup:


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

bueno asi tambien vas a pedalear.... pero no precisamente bicicletas.jejejeje


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es tentador


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*A poco no es atractivo??*

Les dejo estas fotos de la rodada que tuvimos el Domingo pasado :thumbsup: , la realizamos en un area cercana a las Ruinas arqueologicas de Coba, fue una rodada mas eco-turisitca familiar, que de esfuerzo, aunque le incluimos 3 single tracks para los intermedios y avanzados que entre los 3 sumamban cerca de 5 km, esto es parte de lo que hace diferentes nuestras rodadas..., ya saben: las ruinas, la flora, la fauna, los cenotes, las actividades extra que podemos añadir a las rodadas, que hacen que te pases un domingo de 7:00am a 7:00pm con el grupo de bici padrisimo, asi como tenemos estas que son faciles de rodar, tambien tenemos otras mas tecnicas, pero todas de alguna manera llegan a tener un poco de estos atractivos.

Saludos a todos
Alberto


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*un poco de mas imagenes*

ojala y les agraden


----------

